# Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?



## oldtimerfreund (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wo und wie sollten wir unseren geschenkten Olivenbaum einpflanzen?

Würde er den Winter überstehen wenn er einfach im Hausgarten seinen Platz im Beet findet?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hi,
es gibt Olivenbaumbesitzer, die ihren Baum in den Garten pflanzen.... da gibt es jedoch so einiges zu beachten, wenn es an den Winter geht.
Der Baum muß einigermaßen geschützt stehen,
zum Winter hin muß der Stamm mit Jute geschützt werden.
Es gibt ganz Findige, die eine Heizschlange unter die Jute legen, 
damit bei strengsten Frösten ein wenig Wärme gegeben werden kann.
Die Krone sollte auch tunlichst vor Eis und Schnee geschützt werden.

Deshalb haben wir unseren Olivenbaum in einem sehr großen Kübel stehen,
der dann zum Winter ins Winter-Kalthaus zieht.
Unser Olivenbaum ist übrigens gerade dabei, Oliven zu bilden dieses Jahr


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hi. 

Olivenbaum im Großraum L frei auspflanzen halte ich für unpraktikabel... leider. 
Spätestens nach dem Winter kommt das große


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hallo,

Olivenbäume haben unterschiedliche Frosthärte - naja, eigentlich nicht wirklich Frosthärte, eher Kältetoleranz. Wenn man es bei uns im Freiland probieren will, dann sollte man das nur im Weinbauklima tun und eine Sorte aus den nördlichsten Herkünften verwenden. Meines Wissens ist das nördlichste Olivenanbaugebiet der Gardasee in Italien.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hallo,

also ist es besser den Baum in einem großen Kübel einzupflanzen und auf unserer Loggia (Ostseite) zu belassen?
Dann kann er ggf. im Winter hereingeholt werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hi,
unser steht in diesem Kübel, im Sommer auf der heißen West-Terrasse.
 
Im Winter zieht der Kübel um ins Kalthaus, Frost kriegt er da keinen.

Dies dankt er uns mit... ersten Früchten in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Limnos (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hi

Wir haben hier am Niederrhein ein sehr mildes Winterklima. Trotzdem sind einem Gartencenter hier in der Nähe im Winter 9/10 selbst Olivenbäume mit über 20 cm Stammdurchmesser reihenweise erfroren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es schon relativ kälteresistente Sorten waren. Immerhin wird um die Magnolie im Schlosspark Pillnitz bei Dresden jeden Winter ein Glashaus hingefahren. Meine Magnolie halt schon seit langem, wenn auch (noch) nicht seit über 250 Jahren, unsere Winter problemlos ohne Schutz aus.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Du meinst sicherlich die Pillnitzer Kamelie?
__ Magnolien überwintern hier (Nordsachsen) seit Jahrzehnten zuverlässig ohne Winterschutz.


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hi Annett

Claro, war Magnolie war ein "Verschreiber"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

, ich möchte auch so ein fahrbares Gewächshaus


----------



## Patrol-Lady (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Olivenbaum wo einpflanzen?*

Hallo Oldie, hier ist Tante Conny aus Mainz 05, grüß Dich!!

Frag doch mal den edlen Spender, von wo er den Olivenbaum hat - in einheimischer Gärtnerei gekauft, also vielleicht akklimatisierte Nachzucht ?? Und wie alt er schon ist, der Baum, nicht der Spender ;-) Oder ein ausgebuddeltes Urlaubsmitrbringsel aus dem Süden - wenn ja, von wo?? Wir wohnen zeitweise an der nördlichen Costa Brava, da halten die landwirtschaftlich genutzten Olivenbäume auch schon mal Frost und sogar tagelang liegenbleibenden Schnee aus und sind schon Jahrzehnete alt ....

Wurde der Baum bei Euch (stimmt die PLZ im Profil, dann seid Ihr zwischen Halle und Leipzig??) gezpgen, kann man ihn evtl. in einer geschützten Stelle auspflanzen. Zugereiste sind sehr heikel und übestehen meist das umsetzen nich tlänger als ein halbes Jahr, sorry.


----------

